# Sticky  K482 Owners Manual



## aegt5000

Here is the Owners Manual from the Kohler K482 used in
the Bolens 1886-04. This manual is not available from
the Manuals download area on the Kohler web site.
I was not able to get all the pages into one PDF file because 
of the 1.04 meg limit on attached files, so I have broken the 
manual into 2 posts.

Here is Pg 1 to 8


----------



## aegt5000

and here is Pg 9 to Pg 16


----------

